# Firehouse Flashlight



## Navar1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, I am a retired Fire Captain and one day found an old flashlight in a locker in the firehouse. I am guessing 60's maybe 50's, anyway I would love to get it repaired/restored but I cannot find anybody who does it. Does anyone know anybody who retores/repairs flaslights?


----------



## Norm (Aug 4, 2011)

I've moved this to Flashlight Collecting in the hope it will be seen by the right people. - Norm


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/ may have someone who can help you.Check in the Collector section.


----------



## indy3 (Aug 11, 2011)

I have found several similar that I would also like to restore. Wondering if it is worth it.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Aug 13, 2011)

Values for older lights generally are not particularly high if your refering to cost vs. value.It probably comes down to wether or not it is worth it to you personally to see the lights restored.


----------

